
Build Your Own Translation Service - docuru
http://about.saltar.co/blog/translate-entire-app-with-spreadsheet-diy-tutorial
======
docuru
Hi guys, I came across a tutorial for using Google Translate in Spreadsheet. I
decided to use that to put together a translation service for my own app.

Let me know what you think :)

